# Bowdon Georgia soda shard.



## BOTTL3CRAV3 (Jun 22, 2020)

I recently acquired this shard of a slug plate soda from Bowdon Georgia thy was found 135 miles away. Wish I could find a whole one! Bowdon is a very small town that hasn’t grown much since this bottle was produced. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




“BOWDON BOTTLING WORKS BOWDON, GA”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sandchip (Jun 23, 2020)

According to Barnett & Nease's book on Georgia crown tops, it was shoulder embossed "Gay-Ola", and the only Bowdon bottle listed.  Brokes like that are what keep us going.


----------



## BOTTL3CRAV3 (Jun 23, 2020)

sandchip said:


> According to Barnett & Nease's book on Georgia crown tops, it was shoulder embossed "Gay-Ola", and the only Bowdon bottle listed. Brokes like that are what keep us going.



Sure was! Wish I could find one. The guy that found it found a whole one in the same area. Not sure what he sold it for but it was sweet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greendirt330 (Jul 7, 2020)

I found a fragment of the slug plate of one of those in northeast Ga a few years back


----------



## BOTTL3CRAV3 (Jul 7, 2020)

greendirt330 said:


> I found a fragment of the slug plate of one of those in northeast Ga a few years back



Man that’s sweet. I wonder why they travel so far? Railroad maybe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greendirt330 (Jul 7, 2020)

That would be my guess as well , I’ve found broken straight side cokes from Columbus and Tifton , a broken West Point bottle and many others that aren’t local at the same place


----------



## greendirt330 (Jul 7, 2020)

As well as these two heart breakers ...


----------



## BOTTL3CRAV3 (Jul 26, 2020)

greendirt330 said:


> As well as these two heart breakers ...



Wow those are heartbreakers for sure!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

